# Leaving the Hobby



## Dracula (Jun 5, 2005)

I made the decision to leave the hobby as all interest is gone. What is the best way to sell my unbuilt and some started kits. I have most of the Polarlights and Moebius monster kits. All suggestions are welcome. I was thinking of just tossing them. Thaks for your help.


----------



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

List them here on the buy-sell forum. I'm sure you will find a home for them.


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

May I ask why you are deciding to quit? It it due to frustration, a sense of not getting anywhere?

We all have that rut that we get into sometimes. I'll often go months without picking up a single kit and then the bug bites me and I'm really into it and I make some pretty good stuff.

I just encourage you to hang on to your stuff and practice with techniques. It is pretty rewarding.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

unless ya need the $$ i'd at least hang on to some faves and if ya get the bug again you've got something to play with . 
if ya do , i'm with Big Daddy . put what ya want to sell on the S &S and give the modelling buds a shot . 
a lot less hassle than E bay . 
hb


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

And if that doesn't work...you can send them to me! I'll find a home for them!

MMM


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

No no....send them to me!

Well, at least you know guys want them. 

Throwing away a kit is a great crime. At least consider putting them in the Salvation Army, at the least.


----------



## Dracula (Jun 5, 2005)

Magesblood said:


> May I ask why you are deciding to quit? It it due to frustration, a sense of not getting anywhere?
> 
> We all have that rut that we get into sometimes. I'll often go months without picking up a single kit and then the bug bites me and I'm really into it and I make some pretty good stuff.
> 
> I just encourage you to hang on to your stuff and practice with techniques. It is pretty rewarding.


The wife wants a divorce and need to move. Also just do not find any joy in the hobby. I am keeping my model trains tho, go figure I work all day with the real thing then build models of them in my spare time.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Well Dracula, I guess you're not really "Leaving The Hobby" at all....just giving up on the Monster end of it. 

When the dust settles on your Divorce, you might want to return to doing something reguarding models. However, as for the current circumstances, I can see your point. 

You probably have to look for a new place to live, settle Lawyer's papers, etc and hobbies right now are the last priority. 

I would just suggest listing what you have avalible, condition and a price in the appropriate fourm on these Hobby Talk boards. I'm sure you'll find some people here willing to help you out of your collection. 

Best of luck to you and we wish you well.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Dracula said:


> The wife wants a divorce and need to move. Also just do not find any joy in the hobby. I am keeping my model trains tho, go figure I work all day with the real thing then build models of them in my spare time.




Well if you don't get any joy from them then you don't get any joy from them but are you sure you aren't just depressed 'understandably' because of your wife wanting a divorce? That can make you lose interest in things like hobbies. My advice is try not to do anything rash as you might regret selling them in the future.


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

I also say hang in there, I was divorce in 2002, I am remarried to a beautiful wonderful woman. She loves my models. This will relax you, as you see a kit to completion. Stay focused.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Count, if you'd like some un-asked for advice; have a modelling buddy hold onto your kits for you, and let them know it's going to be for an indefinate period of time. When you're thinking more clearly, THEN decide to sell or keep.
I tell you this, because when I went through this back in 2000, I got rid of things I regret not having now, currently being calmed down and settled.
And may you have wisdom, confidence, pride and happiness again soon, dear modeller brother.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

I agree with Seaview. I'm pushing 70 and my wife has Alzheimer's and I have major maladies but I still hang on to my models 'just in case' I get the urge again. You can always sell them but you can't always get them back.

I sympathize with your plight ( I'm divorced once myself) but you WILL feel better eventually. Don't do anything you'll regret.

And here's hoping everything works out for you.


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

Another divorced guy chiming in here... agree with "don't do anything foolish" and prematurely get rid of things - although not knowing all your circumstances, it's hard to tell except through the experiences others and I have gone through. When your life is caving in on you, we don't always make the best decisions beyond the immediate "here and now". I didn't get rid of much when my world fell in and I'm glad I didn't. Even just having the models available was a lifeline to sanity, even though I wasn't capable of doing much except to exist for the day, one day at a time. But eventually... I got better but the road was long and hard.

But if you DO decide you MUST get rid of them... don't toss 'em! Sell them in the Buy and Sell forum for starters, get some of what you invested back out of them!


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I went through two divorces and sold my models twice, but I came back to them. It's like therapy for me. Don't go through it alone talk to people. We are here too!


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Dracula said:


> The wife wants a divorce and need to move. Also just do not find any joy in the hobby. I am keeping my model trains tho, go figure I work all day with the real thing then build models of them in my spare time.


Ive been through the ringer as well. I found the best woman in the world now , and she loves my models. She even redid our entire office to make room to display my kits. Hold on to your kits, things will get better over time.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Now that I think of it, I think that model building was actually in a small way "therapeudic" in "reassembling" my life.
But whatever you do, be PATIENT.


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

The thing about modeling is....it needs it's own room. Yes, a room of it's own. For storage, for a paint booth, for a desk. An entire room. I often think that if/when I downsize that room just might not be available. I think it would be a bear to unload my collection. With so many good new kits out and the economy so bad old kits aren't really selling so well.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

You are mixing apples and oranges.One has nothing to do with the other.If after awhile you still feel the same way when things do get better,then you are probably right.After all,you said you had your model train hobby you were still interested in,which is moving along the same line as model kits.Perhaps just reducing the time you spend on model kits,at least for now,is the answer.Good luck with your life and let's hope that things will get better for you soon.Until then,think of the positive things in your life.As painful as a possible final divorce is,hang in there.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Hey Im divorced (twice). I did dispose of a lot when I had to downsize from a 4 bedroom 2 car garage house to an apartment... On the other hand, I didnt get out of the hobby and didnt get rid of everything. A few boxes of monster kits dont take up that much room. If you think your interest will come back (I can pretty much guarantee it will) then you can just get them out again. If not, sell them off in a year or two. 

Good luck with things. In the end Im sure things will sort themseles out.


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

.....rememeber : the first divorce is always the hardest, because the next marriage you get into,...you will go into it with your head as well as your heart....


----------



## Dracula (Jun 5, 2005)

RMC said:


> .....rememeber : the first divorce is always the hardest, because the next marriage you get into,...you will go into it with your head as well as your heart....


This is divorce number two. Did not learn the first time.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Find a wife that also likes hobbies.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Hey i struck out twice. My second wife actually built a few models. At least we are still friends... AND I still build models.


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

I only struck out once - but I got "kicked off the field" at the same time. That was 22 years ago. :freak:


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Dracula said:


> This is divorce number two.


I'd stay in the hobby and give up on marriage. But that's just me.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

That's basically what I did....

Chris.


----------



## Dracula (Jun 5, 2005)

Zorro said:


> I'd stay in the hobby and give up on marriage. But that's just me.


Would like to but NY is a community property state, any thing purchased during the marriage she is entitled to half. She want the jeep.  All the help you guys have given I really appreciate. I am rethinking about of disposing of the models, because if I do it I will regret it down the road but being cash strapped.


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

Magesblood said:


> May I ask why you are deciding to quit? It it due to frustration, a sense of not getting anywhere?
> 
> We all have that rut that we get into sometimes. I'll often go months without picking up a single kit and then the bug bites me and I'm really into it and I make some pretty good stuff.
> 
> I just encourage you to hang on to your stuff and practice with techniques. It is pretty rewarding.


I gave it up for 4 years mainly because it`s so overwhelming at times.A billion kits & no place to display them all.It`s hard work keeping them all dust free as well.Being an artist it`s the painting part of the hobby I enjoy the most.The wife started _*complain*_ing even though she had this big doll collection but I never complained like she did.:freak: When my kids were young they never were bothered by my monster museum but were totally creeped out by her dolls. lol :freak:


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

Hang on to them!
You will want them later.
As others have suggested, maybe just your favorites?

bizzarobrian posted:


> The wife started bitching even though she had this big doll collection but I never complained like she did. When my kids were young they never were bothered by my monster museum *but were totally creeped out by her dolls*. lol :freak:


It's those glassy eyes...
unblinking...
always staring at you...

*shudder*


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Yeah, that's kinda freaky thinkin' 'bout all those dolls like that.  



Dracula said:


> Would like to but NY is a community property state, any thing purchased during the marriage she is entitled to half. She want the jeep.  All the help you guys have given I really appreciate. I am rethinking about of disposing of the models, because if I do it I will regret it down the road but being cash strapped.


I totally understand cash strapped, tho hate to hear that you've even considered a permanent leave from The Hobby. I hope that you'll be able to keep at least a few of them. 

My advice is to go thru your models, making two piles of your kits. Those you can live w/o and which don't cost a whole lot (say, $40+?) in one pile as your Gotta Go. 

Those with which you have a strong desire/attraction and/or cost 50+ in the other as your Keepers. 

Wait a day, then go thru the Keepers pile again, putting off those kits which aren't nearly so desirable to you as others in to the Gotta Go pile. Do this as many times as _you_ feel necessary, but I recommend at least twice. That way you'll wittle down the pile and still have something which will put some extra cash in your pocket. 

Regardless, I hope you'll at least pop in here occasionally.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Dolls....it's all Psychological!

...and my psychology can't handle them either.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Very wise words Griffworks.:thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Dracula said:


> ...She want the jeep...


 Coulda been worse, Drac - she might have gone after your models.



Dracula said:


> ...I am rethinking about of disposing of the models, because if I do it I will regret it down the road but being cash strapped.


I had all the Monster Scenes when I was in my teens. Then I decided I was "too old" for monster models and pitched the lot of them. I bitterly regretted having done that for years. Now Moebius has reissued the kits, but at about four times the cost that I paid for my originals. The moral of this story is, when in doubt, hang onto your models!

I hope the road back up is short and not too steep. Best of luck to you. :thumbsup:


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

I've done the same thing my models, tho it was to clear out space in both the Closet O' Doom and to get me a little extra cash. I got rid of almost everything that was non-Trek several years ago. I also cropped down my Trek collection, keeping the majority of my kits in one of three scales: 1/2500, 1/1000 or 1/537. Even then I got rid of quite a bit of my non-1/2500 scale Trek and also kept only 1/72 Star Wars & BSG - except for the old TOS Vipers I built as a kid. I also kept my old TOS battlestar kits. 

I did the same thing as I suggest above, making two big piles and going thru them two more times. I'm actually starting to get to a point where I need to seriously consider doing it again, as a matter of fact.... 

.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Drac,
Be very careful and don’t do anything you will regret later. I was in that boat almost 3 years ago. I was very lost and just wanted to quite everything. I was going to sell my models and even the Harley. But with a lot of help from friends and my priest I got through it. And I kept all my Aurora’s and a large collection of other makes. I even kept the wife. We got through it and you can too! Let it settle down before you decide or you may regret it. I thought I lost interest in model building and didn’t build one kit for over a year! Now I have the bug again with all these new kits. So just hold on and you’ll get through this.:thumbsup:


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

Dracula said:


> Would like to but NY is a community property state, any thing purchased during the marriage she is entitled to half. She want the jeep.  All the help you guys have given I really appreciate. I am rethinking about of disposing of the models, because if I do it I will regret it down the road but being cash strapped.


I have been married and divorced more than once so I know what you must be going through...and as you must be aware of now, it aint fun..and yes, when this happens, you feel like nothing interests you..but I can safely say that in time, the interest will return..when my late wife passed away...just from the sheer grief, I sold off alot of things I later regretted..got most of them back, as for good or bad...time heals all wounds ..and I know about New Yorks lousy divorce laws..I was divorced there myself....once...If I ever marry again, id get rid of the wife, before I get rid of any of my collections...
My late wife loved and respected any of my hobbies...but since she passed..it would be like catching lightning in a bottle twice to find someone like that again...but to me, as long as they respect your enjoyment from it...that would be enough...
hang in there, buddy
Z


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Drac,
OK - here's a suggestion. And this is coming from my wife (who we were there 3 years ago). So here's what she said. Sell all your models to a very good friend for $10. Agree with him that he will hold them until everything is settled down. And if you do divorce then she gets $5. Then when your life is back together you buy them back! Now this has to be a very good friend. Then this way you get your models back if you want them back. If you don't then you make your very good friend VERY happy. So there ya go! Now this is coming from a woman. Good luck with you buddy. We are all hopping for you. 

Happy Aurora Trails!
Chinxy!


----------



## sprayray (May 13, 2009)

Man that's awesome coming from a woman best idea i heard yet ! Me and my ex finacee split recently and she never showed any interests in my hobby always complaining saying there you go buying your stuff again , i told her hey it keeps me at home , i dont do drugs , dont drink or womanize , so we were not getting along and i told her you don't make me happy so i do something that does you guys can figure out the rest best X-mas present i ever got from her was seeing her walk out the door , hey life has it's ups and downs when your with someone and you both get along great it's beautiful , but if your not meant to be and your both miserable then you part ways it will hurt awhile but as my mom and dad always told better alone and happy ,than with bad company and being miserable so don't sell your kits! unless you got that best friend mine wanted me to sell my kits cause she spent all her money on herself and wanted more oh did i mention she was bi-polar ! so you can see im alot happier now my kits are there and im buying and doing what makes Robert/Sprayray happy so i thank my lucky stars i did not marry this woman cause the Good Lord has something better for me and you my friend ! anytime you wanna chat send me a pm your not alone ! And remember when a woman is in your life she's supposed to compliment your life , not complicate it goes both ways , and that was told to me from my good friends who saw what i was going thru i believe your friends are a good judge of character on who and how your better half treats you plus i pushed all my friends away cause of that woman now my friends are back understand and things could not be better ! So there is a silver lining in that cloud .

Robert.


----------



## Dracula (Jun 5, 2005)

Chinxy said:


> Drac,
> OK - here's a suggestion. And this is coming from my wife (who we were there 3 years ago). So here's what she said. Sell all your models to a very good friend for $10. Agree with him that he will hold them until everything is settled down. And if you do divorce then she gets $5. Then when your life is back together you buy them back! Now this has to be a very good friend. Then this way you get your models back if you want them back. If you don't then you make your very good friend VERY happy. So there ya go! Now this is coming from a woman. Good luck with you buddy. We are all hopping for you.
> 
> Happy Aurora Trails!
> Chinxy!


Tell your better half thanks for the advice this just might work. Now to figure how to keep my 2004 Jeep grand cherokee. I have a friend who might do this for me in another state, that way she would not know who has them. The jeep I need for work being that my employer wont let me ride a freight train to work. I could tell her that the jeep is in lake Erie.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Just too bad she wasn't BI-POLAR LIGHTS.:wave:


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

You need a woman who'll BUY-POLAR LIGHTS kits for you!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

OUCH! me sides are splitting! BWAH HA HA!!!


----------



## sprayray (May 13, 2009)

HA HA HA Thanks guys that made me laugh good one , yea she spent alot of money but never once cared about buying me a kit aw well im much better off oh check out the new thread on the airbrush spray booth i made hope y'all like it .


Robert.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Hey Drac, another thing in common. I used to have an 2004 Jeep Grand Cherokee but I upgraded to a Jeep Commander 06!:thumbsup: I also upgraded the Harley to a Heritage Softail Classic. I'd like to find a model kit for both. That would be cool. 
Ya know Drac - I think my wife 2 1/2 years ago was just going through a phase - women call it medipause. We men call it Hell on Earth.  Now after all this she's over it. And I still have my models. Life is good again. So just remember you may feel like not doing any building now. But in time it will come back to you. Mine did after a whole year without building a single thing. And when Big Frankie came out in Dec. 08 that bit me big time! :tongue:

Happy Aurora Trails! 
Chinxy! :dude:


----------



## bat21angel1 (Jan 21, 2010)

*Been There*

I have been where you are now. I gave up a almost everything. I was an artist and after my divorce I gave away everything I had. I just care about being an artist anymore and now I kick myself. I did keep two airbrush guns and compressor but that's about it. I also sold most of my models dirt cheap and now I wish I had them back. So, don't do something you will regret. Hang on to the things you will care about tomorrow. If you want, store them at a friends house, parents, ect. 

I wish you the best. Time heals all wounds and I know that from expreience.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

There ARE a bunch of kits I know I'll never get to (duh). I used to get on benders of buying a certain type of kit that I thought was cool, then chenage my mind. I've got a lot of Eduard's 1/48 biplane kits, which look real hard to build, so I haven't. That was, like, 40 bucks a piece times a dozen wasted. Then I got on a kick of buying 1/48 variants of Ju-88s. I have six or eigth of those on the pile, and, c'mon, who needs more than one or two of those?


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm glad to hear I'm not the only one who goes on these model buying benders! I try to keep it to strictly armor and figure kits, at least I have a chance of eventually building them (Those pesky 1/48 WWII aircraft keep calling my name though :freak.


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

*pencils ?*



Dracula said:


> This is divorce number two. Did not learn the first time.


well thats why they put pencils on erasers ! .....DUDE,...you will be alright ....it only stings for a little while !


----------

